# HELP!! -ALARM /ENGINE ISSUES



## outofcontrolfem (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello Guys and Gals,

I have a 1990 Nissan Maxima SE. It came with a factory alarm and I had a second one put on by the Nissan dealership when I originally bought the car used back in 1992. I had the second alarm removed because it was going off by itself. Had no problems for a few years, then all of a sudden for the past couple of months ithe factory alarm is giving me problems. First incident, the car was sitting in my driveway on a nice sunny day, all of a sudden the horm and lights started going off so I stuck the key in the door turned it and it went off. Second incident, I was driving on the parkway on a nice sunny day, and the alarm went off (horn and light again) AS I WAS DIRIVNG THE CAR!!! Third incident, I was driving the car on a rainy day, AND THE ALARM WENT OFF AGAIN!!! I don't know what to do. I love this car and I would hate to part with it. I took it to the Nissan dealership to see if there was anything they could do. They told me they ran some "tests" , checked the doors, played with the pin switch under the hood and door pins (if these "pins" are touched the alram will go off) and couldn't find anything wrong with the car. They did tell me that one of the doors closes kinda crooked (which I knew)and there is another "pin" there and it might be the dorr and pin to shake while I'm driving which may cause the alarm to go off. I told them that is B.S. because the alarm goes off while the car is not moving. I don't now what to do because I have already spent $2,000 for a transmission and cannot afford to buy another car. Should I take it to another dealership because these guys don't seem like they are able to help me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I cannot drive this car with this problem, it is embarassing, the last time it went off the cars in front of me thought I was a cop and pulled over to the right to let me pass. I guess in a traffic jam this would be helpful but for everyday driving, I dont think so. Also this car sometimes feels like it is gonna cut off on me because the RPMS just start going down really low like it's gonna cut off on me. Could these two problems be connected? Should I spend the money to have them check out the entire electrical system. They tell me they can't disconnect the factory alarm, are they giving me B.S.? GUYS I NEED YOUR HELP!!!

ALL AND ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED. THANKS!!!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

under the steering wheel is a box marked anti-theft.
you can figure out the rest


----------

